# Egg Shells??



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

After having my puppy scratched through her glued ears...supplements, gelatin, marrow bones etc....i emailed the breeder i purchased her from, as she turned 5 months this past Monday.

Her suggestion....a hard boiled egg including the shell...every day?...She said give her a 2 week break with the gluing....which i was going to do anyway..because now she has a little bit of missing hair...not terrible.

But...what about the suggestions of egg shells? Anyone ever heard of this?
Im assuming because the shell is high in calcium, but for her to eat crushed egg shell? Im just not sure?...

:help:

BTW she looked amazing hen the ears were glued, almost looked like a totally different dog...she now has the matador look....so i dont want to give up, willing to try most anything,but the shells threw me for a loop.

Lorraine


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed my CRF dog egg shells for calcium. Is it wise to give a 5 mth old puppy extra calcium?


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Im not sure about the extra calcium?...thats why i decided to ask?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i feed my dog egg shells i put the shell
in the oven. when i take it out of the oven
i grind it in the coffee grinder.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

She's only 5 months old.. it's probably still a little early for taping. Definitely don't add extra calcium to the diet. I'm sure there's already more than enough in the kibble you're feeding. 

Is she completely done teething? Are all adult teeth in?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

calcium will not do a single thing for cartilage --
5 months , leave the ears alone , mucking around with them has the potential of damaging them .


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with the others: no egg shell. I wouldn't have touched those ears until about now. Leave them alone for a week or so and then try putting them up again if needed.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

My gut was telling me exactly what all of you are saying...leave them alone, and leave the egg shell out of her diet....

Thanks again for everyone's replies, helpful as always...


----------

